# UK Reg Certificate Body Type ?



## 99657 (Jun 14, 2006)

Just looking at buying an old (1992) imported 1995 American RV, and noticed on registration certificate (logbook) that body type is 'SALOON' 
Is this usual ? also says its AUEGRO BAY instead of ALLEGRO BAY, but thats understandable.


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

My reg document states 
Body Type 'Motor Caravan'

I think 'Salon' might be pushing the trades description aspect a bit far, but who knows.

Regards
Mike


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Desperate to say something about double swinging louvered doors!!  

Our old Dodge is also down as a motor caravan. DVLA can be piggy so it might be an idea to speak to them before getting carried away, possible email or letter as you would have a provable reply. 

I'm no authority on this but we're into kit cars and some of the stories of the dramas people go through with kits beggers belief!

Si.


----------



## 99657 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks guys, I'll contact seller to get them to have it changed, prior to purchase.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*uk body type*

Hi, 
this boo/boo is probably due to someone at the dvla having austin allegro on their mind at time of registration, not knowing what an RV is, just registered it as an allegro saloon!
Cheers Duncan


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Dont worry about it. it will be corrected at next MOT, there are 1000s of miss described vehicles out there, and I think Duncan is spot on with his reasoning
Geo


----------

